# Skiped modules due to missing programs [SOLVED]

## truthSEeker71

Hello,

I noticed that there is a lof of skiped modules when OpenRC is rising network interface:

```
 * Bringing up interface enp0s3

 *   Skipping module adsl due to missing program: /usr/sbin/adsl-start /usr/sbin/pppoe-start

 *   Skipping module br2684ctl due to missing program: br2684ctl

 *   Skipping module clip due to missing program: /usr/sbin/atmsigd

 *   Skipping module ethtool due to missing program: ethtool

 *   Skipping module netplugd due to missing program: /sbin/netplugd

 *   Skipping module ifplugd due to missing program: /usr/sbin/ifplugd

 *   Skipping module ipppd due to missing program: /usr/sbin/ipppd

 *   Skipping module iwconfig due to missing program: /sbin/iwconfig

 *   Skipping module firewalld due to missing program: firewall-cmd

 *   Skipping module pppd due to missing program: /usr/sbin/pppd

 *   Skipping module dhclient due to missing program: /sbin/dhclient

 *   Skipping module pump due to missing program: /sbin/pump

```

I tried to either find those modules in kernel configuration and turn them off or install appriopriate packages to load those modules. Another strange think for me is I don't have those modules in my /etc/conf.d/modules

```
# You can define a list modules for a specific kernel version,

# a released kernel version, a main kernel version or just a list.

# The most specific versioned variable will take precedence.

#modules_2_6_23_gentoo_r5="ieee1394 ohci1394"

#modules_2_6_23="tun ieee1394"

#modules_2_6="tun"

#modules_2="ipv6"

modules="echainiv nf_nat_masquerade_ipv4 iptable_nat nf_log_ipv4 ipt_MASQUERADE nf_nat_ipv4 nf_log_arp nf_nat_sip xt_mark xt_nat nf_log_common nf_nat nf_nat_irc xt_LOG xt_addrtype nf_nat_ftp nf_log_ipv6"

# You can give modules a different name when they load - the new name

# will also be used to pick arguments below.

#modules="dummy:dummy1"

# Give the modules some arguments if needed, per version if necessary.

# Again, the most specific versioned variable will take precedence.

#module_ieee1394_args="debug"

#module_ieee1394_args_2_6_23_gentoo_r5="debug2"

#module_ieee1394_args_2_6_23="debug3"

#module_ieee1394_args_2_6="debug4"

#module_ieee1394_args_2="debug5"

# You should consult your kernel documentation and configuration

# for a list of modules and their options.

```

I can't find all these skiped modules in kernel configuration and I have problem to find all appriopriate programs to load modules, so my question is how to clean that mess with modules?   :Smile: Last edited by truthSEeker71 on Thu May 19, 2016 9:18 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## DawgG

this does not refer to kernel modules, but to modules used for modular network-configuration:

https://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/Handbook:AMD64/Full/Networking#Network_modules

these are usually configured via /etc/conf.d/net.

GOOD LUCK!

----------

## truthSEeker71

Ow wow, your're right. I completly missed that.

Thak you for your help.   :Smile: 

----------

## khayyam

 *truthSEeker71 wrote:*   

> I tried to either find those modules in kernel configuration and turn them off or install appriopriate packages to load those modules. Another strange think for me is I don't have those modules in my /etc/conf.d/modules

 

truthSEeker71 ... they are openrc "modules", and have nothing to do with kernel modules.

 *truthSEeker71 wrote:*   

> I can't find all these skiped modules in kernel configuration and I have problem to find all appriopriate programs to load modules, so my question is how to clean that mess with modules?  :)

 

If you define (or negate) modules via 'modules_${IFACE}' openrc shouldn't then attempt to guess what module the interface is configured by ... something like the following:

```
modules_eth0="!plug !wireless dhcpcd"
```

Note "!" negates the module, and 'plug' is related to ifplugd and netplugd, and 'wireless' to iwconfig, wpa_supplicant, etc.

I don't think I've seen such an output so I suspect its being provided on stdout is a new thing, but then I'm using an old openrc. The mechanism I describe should be the same however.

best ... khay

----------

## truthSEeker71

Stragne things are happening. I thought I disabled some modules but after reboot (actually after a few reboots) OpenRC is still skipping modules. It's like changed that I made to /etc/conf.d/net are completely not affecting OpenRC. I tried syntax like this:

/etc/conf.d/net:

```
modules="!adsl !br2684ctl !pump !dhclient !ipppd !pppd !firewalld !wireless"
```

and like this:

```
modules_enp0s3="!adsl !br2684ctl !pump !dhclient !ipppd !pppd !firewalld !wireless"
```

with the same result: OpenRC still attempts to load negated modules.

----------

## khayyam

 *truthSEeker71 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> modules_enp0s3="!adsl !br2684ctl !pump !dhclient !ipppd !pppd !firewalld !wireless"
> ```
> ...

 

truthSEeker71 ... you're not proving what it should use ... so, say, providing 'dhcpcd' would then settle the issue of what you intend netifrc to use for dhcp.

```
modules_enp0s3="!plug !wireless dhcpcd"
```

HTH & best ... khay

----------

## truthSEeker71

I'm not sure how to apply your advice to my situation... So should I first configure which modules OpenRC loads and then negate rest?

----------

## khayyam

 *truthSEeker71 wrote:*   

> I'm not sure how to apply your advice to my situation... So should I first configure which modules OpenRC loads and then negate rest?

 

truthSEeker71 ... assuming you are using dhcpcd on enp0s3 then as I provided it above should sufice.

best ... khay

----------

## truthSEeker71

Okey, I think that I understand. I configured modules just like you wrote this but communicates from OpenRC about dhcp client are still same.

----------

## khayyam

 *truthSEeker71 wrote:*   

> Okey, I think that I understand. I configured modules just like you wrote this but communicates from OpenRC about dhcp client are still same.

 

truthSEeker71 ... can you show me the config, I think you probably don't have 'config_$IFACE=' defined. It should look like:

```
config_enp0s3="dhcp"

modules_enp0s3="!plug !wireless dhcpcd"
```

best ... khay

----------

## truthSEeker71

It's not much in this file but maybe somethink is wrong:

/etc/conf.d/net:

```

# Use DHCP to connect to the network

config_enp0s3="dhcp"

# Add EPK gateway in order to ignore proxy (proxy is rejecting rsync protocol)

routes_enp0s3="default via 172.16.1.50"

# Do not load some unneeded modules

modules_enp0s3="!pump !dhclient !plug !wireless dhcpcd"

```

----------

## khayyam

truthSEeker71 ...

That looks fine (though you shouldn' need to negate pump, etc, as dhcpcd is defined), which version of netifrc are you using?

best ... khay

----------

## truthSEeker71

Yes you're right about pump but my OpenRC at  this point tries to load pump and dhclient though my current net configuration. My netifrc version is 0.2.2:

```
# eix -I netifrc

[I] net-misc/netifrc

     Available versions:  0.2.2 ~0.2.3 ~0.2.4 ~0.3.0 ~0.3.1 **9999

     Installed versions:  0.2.2(07:26:11 05.05.2016)

     Homepage:            https://www.gentoo.org/proj/en/base/openrc/

     Description:         Gentoo Network Interface Management Scripts

```

----------

## khayyam

truthSEeker71 ...

I'm not exactly sure why you are getting that output, and from your conf.d/net I can only assume its the fact you are also defining a route (something with generally dhcpcd does). Can you try the following:

```
config_enp0s3="dhcp"

modules_enp0s3="!plug !wireless dhcpcd"

dhcpcd_enp0s3="--quiet --ipv4only -S routers=172.16.1.50"

enable_ipv6_enp0s3="false"
```

Though probably not the source of the above it might also be good to see what you have defined in rc.conf ...

```
# egrep -v '^(#|$)' /etc/rc.conf
```

best ... khay

----------

## truthSEeker71

Sorry for that 2 days break but I'm using Gentoo at work.

I was mixing static routing with dhcp in order to bypass work proxy and I didn't know that I could define route with dhcpcd.

I configured enp0s3 and dhcpcd like you wrote but output from OpenRC is still the same.

This is my rc.conf:

http://pastebin.com/fk7swvvb

----------

## truthSEeker71

I think that I coped with that modules.

I realized that I don't have to worry about this modules and I don't have to install additional programs that I don't need.

Another thing is when I disabled verbose output from OpenRC:

```
# If you want verbose output for OpenRC, set this to yes. If you want

# verbose output for service foo only, set it to yes in /etc/conf.d/foo.

rc_verbose=yes

```

OpenRC stopped complaining about these modules. So I for my preferences I will keep verbose output but for me problem is solved.

----------

